# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  Oden from Tyrkland

## XipeTotek

Oguz Kagan, who is absolutely in Turkish mythology, and Odin, who is in Scandinavian mythology, are quite similar to each other.

Oguz Kagan:

546d680f1e802ba35f23ad7f655d06d2 (1).jpg

Oden :

5c1ef451ad4bb737c23bd12a062f43de.jpg

According to the Scandinavian myth says Oden came from a place called tyrkland


they came together with the tribe in the name of the asians who were called asiemean, and they were mixed with the local viking people.


They teach to vikings runic script system and give their language so many turkic/altai words.

also the son of Odin, the king of Iceland, who was the name is yvne turkakonung


the story in the Scandinavian mythology relevant of the subject;


3. Frá Trjóumönnum.
Nær mi?ri veröldinni var gert ?at hús ok herbergi, er ágætast hefir verit, er kallat Trjóa, ?ar sem vér köllum Tyrkland. ?essi sta?r var miklu meiri gerr en a?rir ok me? meira hagleik á marga lund me? kostna?i ok föngum, en ?ar váru til. ?ar váru tólf konungdómar ok einn yfirkonungr, ok lágu mörg ?jó?lönd til hvers konungdómsins. ?ar váru í borginni tólf höf?ingjar. ?essir höf?ingjar hafa verit um fram a?ra menn, ?á er verit hafa í veröldu, um alla manndómliga hluti.


3 From Trjóumönnum.Near the middle of the world was made ​​That house and room, ágætast has been, is called among them, which we call Turkland. This place was much more gloriously made ​​than others, and with more skill in many ways with the cost and prisoners, but were there for. There were twelve kingdoms and one High King, and many sovereignties belonged to each kingdom. There were twelve chieftains. These chiefs have been other men, that have ever been in the world in every manly part greatly.


4. Near the middle of the world was built the house and inn, the most famous that has been made, which was
called Troy, in the land which we call Turkey. This city was built much larger than others, with more skill in
many ways, at 39great expense, and with such means as were at hand. There were twelve kingdoms and one
over-king, and many lands and nations belonged to each kingdom; there were in the city twelve chief
languages.5 Their chiefs have surpassed all men who have been in the world in all heroic things. No scholar
who has ever told of these things has ever disputed this fact, and for this reason, that all rulers of the north
The Younger Edda FOREWORD




turlaugs saga starfsama also says: 
ALLIR menn, ?eir sem sannfró?ir eru at um tí?endi, vita, at Tyrkir ok Asíamenn bygg?u Nor?rlönd. Hófst ?á tunga sú, er sí?an dreif?ist um öll lönd. Forma?r ?ess fólks hét Ó?inn, er menn rekja ætt til.


"All men, that are wise and knows of the truths know that Turks and Asia-men settled in the Northlands. Their language then spread to all lands and the leader of these people were named Odin, that men trace their lineage

Sturlaugs saga starfsama also says: 
ALLIR menn, ?eir sem sannfró?ir eru at um tí?endi, vita, at Tyrkir ok Asíamenn bygg?u Nor?rlönd. Hófst ?á tunga sú, er sí?an dreif?ist um öll lönd. Forma?r ?ess fólks hét Ó?inn, er menn rekja ætt til.


"All men, that are wise and knows of the truths know that Turks and Asia-men settled in the Northlands. Their language then spread to all lands and the leader of these people were named Odin, that men trace their lineage
ingilizcesi olan çevirsin 




In orhun inscriptions written with runic writing system says thats ;


i am turk born in the sky like a god(similar story with odin, odin come from valhalla and he is sky god.) and my name is Bilge Kagan (meaning is Sintine Leader) also if you reverse bilge word from the gokturk alphabet to viking alphabet scripts that give you two latters like a O and D) then the people in it until the middle of the night in the north are always in my order. he says i am always put the nations in get order.



In Scandinavian mythology, Odin teach the scripts to the Scandinavian peoples.


and Odin, who is also the God of Wisdom, comes from a place called valhalla in the sky.


Bilge Kagan likewise mentions that he was born in sky in the orhun inscriptions.


Viking Alphabet :

6cee22a3adf81119684b525da88dc4ea.jpg

Orkhun Alphabet :

cdc7dccdf794eda05c41f997f68b604e.jpg

Orkhun Scripts :

22ab1baf51f9c0042c981cfbcd72eb18.jpg


http://i.hizliresim.com/JQb2ZQ.jpg

Vikings Scripts :

http://i.hizliresim.com/Rnz37j.jpg

http://i.hizliresim.com/6JWn3W.jpg

http://i.hizliresim.com/Z9od8A.jpg

Cultural Similarity :

Throat Singing




and a myhologic character that resembles an odin is found in Turkish mythology.

http://i.hizliresim.com/3EGoOM.jpg

his name is öden ata(father) and have a 2 crow on the shoulders 

and genetic research says to us in the scandinavian countries have q hablogroup with a little. q hablogroup mainly created group of turks with r1a. 

Valhalla : have a paradise land in the turkic mythology there is a called ucmag(flying land) if you gonna die you going to ucmag.

Based on Scandinavian mythology, this research and the person who first introduced this theory, SwedishScandinavian historian Sven Lagerbring


Sven Lagerbring showing the meaning of the vikings to the Turks and the book related to the subject;

Prof. Sven Lagerbring wrote in his book: "Our ancestors are Turks who are comrades of Oden. We have got enough evidence on this subject. There are people who want to fool you into thinking they are Goths, or Tyrks. I don't care whether it will be discrediting for me or not. Oden and his comrades were Turks."

Similiar Words :

*English*
*Turkish*
*Swedish*

Ancestor
Ata
Ätt

Wolf
Böri
Varg

Bosom
Bağır
Bog

Indepted
Borçlu
Borgen

Horoscope
Burç
Burg

Lake
Göl
Göl

Bury
Göm
Göm

Shelter
Siper
Spär

Situation
Hal
Hälsa

Name 
(means Khan)
Hakan
Håkan

Turkish Ruler
Kaan
Konung (kung)

Hello
Hey
Hej

Bye
Hayda
Hejdå

Container
Kap
Kop

Cat
Kedi
Katt

Pantry
Kiler
Källare

Village
Köy
Koja

Oil-lamp
Kandil
Kyndil

Sense
Mana
Mena

Fame
Nam
Namn

Cheery
Şen
Shön

Water
Su
Sjö

Hill
Tepe
Top

Father
Peder
Fader

Goose
Kaz
Gås

Tower
Kule
Külle

Ball
Gülle
Kula

Soldierliness
Erlik
Ärlig




Genetic(Hablogroup) Similarity with Norway :

http://i.hizliresim.com/nO0rvl.png


Specially Hakan name is so interesting for me. hakan same meaning in turkish = leader. and OD = meaning fire in the turkish

and have a news about some turkish peoples who learn gokturk alphabet after they are can read the viking scripts.

http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/kelebek/c...-okudu-5463960

i think this why viking peoples use for that scripts is rune like a magical term.

because that scripts writing by unreadable language and system. 

also i think this subject maybe related with scyhtians? Because Thor is a iron worker. and in the Scythians have a good iron/bronze/mine works

----------


## XipeTotek

sorry for bad english. because i use the google translate. i get that from another my old page.

i am so lazy. but i think you guys understand it

----------


## XipeTotek

Attachment 9942

Attachment 9943

you can see on this map sweden and iceland have little q hablogroup (turkic,native american) we remember Yvne Turkakonung is a king of iceland.

thats all says to me central asia and viking peoples have good relationship. but who are they? why they say Oden is a god? how they are powerful? they are scythians or not? because iron stuff says to me they are must be related with scythians. maybe huns of attila

----------


## Doggerland

I read many theories about this topic in books and personally i don't think that the first transmission of this Asiatic myths, writing system and languages occurred in the last 3000 years, it must be much earlier, in times of the Steppe Expansion.  After the invaders established their trading routes, myths from Siberia, Central Asia, Turkey and Caucasus where constantly exchanged over time and this exchange stopped as the economy collapsed in late bronze age. This led to regional versions of the Asiatic myths. I think the steppe peoples who invaded northern Europe had strong cultural connections to the Caucasus region, Turkey and Mesopotamia (Ur, Uruk). Perhaps they where specialized meat producers, and mercenaries, possible that the whole expansion was economical driven and funded by Asiatic empires to establish trading routes or for plunder and slave trade. They already had the androcentric fertility myths of the Sumerians and they also had known the goddess cult and stories about Inanna, Ashera etc. which lead to the Freya and Nerthus myths. In old Norse societies the leader was responsible for the fertility of the land and success. There are some records, that a leader who could not provide this, had been killed and used as fertilizer to the fields. In my opinion the god Njörd who is living in Noatun(Ship enclosure) is linked to biblical Noah, you can clearly see the connection to the ark myth, around the Ararat mountain, but also to Asian fish gods. The ark myth is also found in Mesopotamia before biblical times. But it could also be, that Snorri Sturluson introduced it. The Vanir had settled around the Lake Van in Turkey, the Aesir in Azerbaijani or elsewhere around the Caspian sea. When this Aesir Vanir war, ever really happened or is just a regional story, who knows. Some people think that Christianity ended the native way of life in Northern Europe, but I think that with the expansion of the Neolithic Farmers and finally with the steppe invasion, this way of life completely ended.  About the music video: Heilung is a modern band, they adapted throat singing from popular Mongolian and central Asian pop culture bands. Their songs are a kind of Indo-European Folk-Pop I like them, nice songs to dance and poetry to laugh about, but there is nothing historical about it. Bands like Danheim or Wardruna are more closer to traditional Viking or Germanic music, cause they are trying to use traditional instruments.

----------


## maratmilano

I've seen this a few times, but to be honest I've never seen it posted/discussed anywhere other than Turkish forums or YouTube videos, which just screams 'amateur historian at work'.

From what I know about ancient Turk religion, there are too much broad variance from IE pantheon-style mythology for anyone to convincingly argue spiritual kinship with a culture whose spirituality was more of the animist/shamanist type. Cultural exchanges are certainly possible over long periods of time, and little things get fused together into new stories yes. But I find it highly unlikely Odin has any Turkic counterparts or influence. 

The version of this that I more often see (using the same alleged 'Odin came from Tyrkland' quote) is that supposedly Odin was inspired by real life figure ATTILA, who indeed made an impact on the Goth Germanic world in the 400s, and himself became a figure in Germanic epic (Niebelung). Apparently, archeology reveals a large influx of materials/horses to North Europe during this time, the age of migrations. Not too far fetched to imagine ideas/folklore accompanying the exchange of goods. But in any case, while the steppe was "Tyrkland" when Snorri was writing, Scythian or perhaps straight up ancient proto-IE is more likely what the distant steppe lands from where the new gods came from, in their tradition.

----------


## XipeTotek

> I've seen this a few times, but to be honest I've never seen it posted/discussed anywhere other than Turkish forums or YouTube videos, which just screams 'amateur historian at work'.
> 
> From what I know about ancient Turk religion, there are too much broad variance from IE pantheon-style mythology for anyone to convincingly argue spiritual kinship with a culture whose spirituality was more of the animist/shamanist type. Cultural exchanges are certainly possible over long periods of time, and little things get fused together into new stories yes. But I find it highly unlikely Odin has any Turkic counterparts or influence. 
> 
> The version of this that I more often see (using the same alleged 'Odin came from Tyrkland' quote) is that supposedly Odin was inspired by real life figure ATTILA, who indeed made an impact on the Goth Germanic world in the 400s, and himself became a figure in Germanic epic (Niebelung). Apparently, archeology reveals a large influx of materials/horses to North Europe during this time, the age of migrations. Not too far fetched to imagine ideas/folklore accompanying the exchange of goods. But in any case, while the steppe was "Tyrkland" when Snorri was writing, Scythian or perhaps straight up ancient proto-IE is more likely what the distant steppe lands from where the new gods came from, in their tradition.


this is theory of sven lagerbring. he is sweden historian

also you can see with this. some viking runes explain and readable with turkic/gokturk language

http://www.antalyaonline.net/futhark/FUTHP3T.HTM

http://www.antalyaonline.net/futhark/FUTHP3T.HTM

http://www.antalyaonline.net/futhark/FUTHP4T.HTM

http://www.antalyaonline.net/futhark/FUTHP5T.HTM

but we take your attention to that point. 24. On the 23rd, 22nd album, from right to left (in Scandinavian language), the output word is the starting point of the Odin word of the Viking god. We are reading these three symbols as Turkish, Wise Light (sacred person who is a god envoy).

----------


## Johane Derite

> this is theory of sven lagerbring. he is sweden historian
> 
> also you can see with this. some viking runes explain and readable with turkic/gokturk language
> 
> http://www.antalyaonline.net/futhark/FUTHP3T.HTM
> 
> http://www.antalyaonline.net/futhark/FUTHP3T.HTM
> 
> http://www.antalyaonline.net/futhark/FUTHP4T.HTM
> ...


Sven Lagerbring died in 1787. Before the indo european theory was even formulated. The field has come a very long way since then and its not a good argument. 

Franz Bopp wrote in 1816 On the conjugational system of the Sanskrit language compared with that of Greek, Latin, Persian and Germanic and between 1833 and 1852 he wrote Comparative Grammar. This marks the beginning of Indo-European studies as an academic discipline.

----------


## davef

Lol @ the name Franz Bopp

----------


## XipeTotek

> Sven Lagerbring died in 1787. Before the indo european theory was even formulated. The field has come a very long way since then and its not a good argument. 
> 
> Franz Bopp wrote in 1816 On the conjugational system of the Sanskrit language compared with that of Greek, Latin, Persian and Germanic and between 1833 and 1852 he wrote Comparative Grammar. This marks the beginning of Indo-European studies as an academic discipline.


we don't say vikings are turk oh my god. i only say oden and their tribes are turk and come from central asia tyrkland. and he is turkic shaman. this alphabet firstly used by gokturk or other turkic peoples. if you reverse oden name to gokturk alphabet and language. that give you one word. odin = bilge = wise

how you can explain q hablogroup in scandinavia and iceland?

Attachment 10128

Attachment 10129






how you explain turkic writes in viking runes ?

The futhark alphabet is also called oldest runic. Very few differences with the runic alphabet. gokturk and german tribes formed their own alphabets from the futhark alphabet. but the interesting thing is that the stone from kylver stone (the most important stone, the alphabet known as futhark) is scraped into this stone.
- möjbro stone (the möjbro stone from uppland)
- istaby stone (the istaby stone from blekinge)
When the gokturk alphabet reads the gore, it is said that a situation can not be found in the writings.
"bilke ış inydi ök oknça öt akisn goydo pu kosütüg"a
bilge ışık indi bizzat kendisi ok ucu konusdu agizin koydu bu ok sutun...
english : the wise light came down and he himself put the arrow in his head and put his arrow in his mouth ...
modern turkish : "bilge ışığı indi bizzat kendisi okunun ucuyla ağzından çıkan sözleri oydu bu dik taşa"
"the wise light has landed itself in the mouth,
it will be read as a room for reading the old runic word.


why oden's sons name is yngve turkakonung? (king of the iceland) and thor also similar turkic mythlogic character tarkan

who is for scandinavian mytholgy oden and their tribes of asieamen who is that people?

----------

